# Gulf Coast Master Casters Series



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Some of y'all might remember the castin contest we (the RFRA) put on at the Grand Slam in October.

Well, it's back and bigger.

We're going to run a series of qualifiers where the top five competitors get into a no-entry fee championship on the final day of this year's Grand Slam in September at Palafox Pier.

Top three in each qualifier get prizes -- $200 cash for first, probably some sunglasses for 2nd and a bait and tackle gift certificate for third.

$10 gets you 10 throws, rebuy until your arm falls off or you break a rod -- Chickenbone.

Championship event will be $500 top prize, rest to be determined.

First event is April 5 and 6 at Palafox Pier from noon to 4 p.m. as part of the Pensacola Boat Show in-water display.

Winner need not be present on Sunday, as long as we got a way to contact you.

This ain't no kiddie contest, you'll be throwing at some rings in the water that are a ways out and in decreasing diameter worth varying points.

Bring a ling rod and jig or a 7-foot Calcutta and a top-water, whatever you want so long as it's not a flyrod and it has the hooks taken off.

Let the trash talking begin -- pier rats first please.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i'm not gonna talk any shit because of my amazing performance last year...

but i'm in for sure....


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah,

You might want to redeem yourself after last year's cluster.

Hopefully you'll have some competition.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

So can you just enter on Sun? Wecan make it out Sun but not Sat...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You can fish either or both days. there'll be three places that take Sat and Sun into account.

It's a two-day tournament but you only need 10 shots right Ernie?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I will be there if I can. Last year was fun! Maybe a couple boat guys will grow some balls and come out:letspartyoke


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Ouch! There's the trashtalking we were all waiting for...


----------



## spear-it (Oct 3, 2007)

Let the games begin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Ooooo,

Fancy artwork!!!! Who's that kid trying to hit Gulf Breeze with the cast?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I like! Nice job Joe


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Bring the baitcaster, dress real pretty too.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (4/1/2008)*Bring the baitcaster, dress real pretty too.


Eric's gonna wear them orange pants and Croc flip flops.... oke


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

This is this weekend right? I'm out of this one. Fishing the Hog's Breathe Tournament.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You're scared.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Not being a Peir Rat I don't think I can cast accuratley from a stable platform. Can you add a 3 ft. swell to make it feel more like home? LOL.......oke

I will be in town this weekend I may try to make it out there to rep. the boat guy's..


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

You pier boys are lucky I'm in Texas fishing and can't come cast!oke


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, i showed up but no one was there... I saw a few rods and some floating hoops.....Bit no Joe Z. Guess ou guys got lucky this year.

Headed back to Baton Rouge see you in a couple weeks


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

We drove by and didn't see anyone, found out later it was in a different place. Congrats to Travis, Crab & Clinton! Nice job guys!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah we had it on the end of pier this time.
I figured that'd be the easiest place to spot us. Guess I was wrong.

Travis (Freespool) took first, Crtab was second then we had a three-way tie for third that went to a cast off.

Chickenbone got zero points but did enter about 100 times so thanks personally doing your part to fund the RFRA there VS, preciate it.

Trash talking was outstanding.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah, i entered like 5 times.... JoeZ has plenty of beer money now...


----------

